# My bird is acting strange



## AbdullaAlkhatri (Feb 13, 2017)

She sneezes alot, and hangs ontop of the cage with her beak open and she makes sounds while breathing I'm really really scared.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums,

I'm very sorry your budgie is not feeling well.  From your description, it seems she is suffering from respiratory distress and in order for her to get right treatment, she needs to be properly examined by an avian vet specialist.
Until you get her an appointment, you can try to provide some relief by creating a little steam room for your budgie. You can do that by running the shower hot, placing your budgie's cage in the bathroom and closing the door. 
The steam will help in opening her airways and making it easier for her to breathe.
Still, this will only give relief and will not cure the ailment, for that she needs medication.
You can keep her extra warm by covering the cage on 3 sides, if need be, you can also place a hot water bottle underneath the cage's bottom.

I'm aware it may not be easy to find a qualified professional where you live.
You can check this link for a clinic that offers avian vet services in your area: https://www.facebook.com/cvcuae/
This one may also be helpful: http://www.yellowpages.ae/c/advs/sharjah/veterinary-clinics.html

I hope your budgie will soon feel better. Good luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Your little girl may have a respiratory infection and needs to be seen by a qualified vet experienced with birds.

Sharjah Birds Market - Sharjah - United Arab Emirates
+971 6 568 0803
9AM-10PM

Until you get her into the vet for her appointment (which needs to be right away) to help with respiratory issues, you can put your budgie's cage in the bathroom when you run hot water through the shower so the cage is in the hot steamy air -- that will help open the airways.

Another option is to tent the cage with a sheet and place a pot or kettle of boiling water under the sheet where your budgie is unable to touch it and allow the steam to accumulate that way. If you have pure eucalyptus oil, you can put one tiny drop into the water as that will also help to clear the airways so the budgie is better able to breathe.

Keep her quiet and make the recipe for pedialyte found in the link below and give that to her to help balance her electrolytes.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Good luck at the vet and please be sure to update us on her condition.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:

Edit: It appears aluz was posting while I was preparing my response. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've been given great advice by FaeryBee and aluz. Your little girl does seem to be sick; this isn't something you can cure at home so it's important to get her into a vet as soon as possible. 

Be sure to read through the links posted on your other thread to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care! If you have any questions after reading through anything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help :thumbsup:

I hope your little girl has a full and speedy recovery! 

Best wishes :wave:


----------



## AbdullaAlkhatri (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for the support I really appreciate it Hopefully I might ask my father in the weekends if I could take her to the clinic.


----------

